

Playing Tetris video game 'fixes lazy eye', doctors say - cobrausn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22245620

======
hollerith
It is not just playing Tetris; it is playing with special goggles that block
part of the screen from one eye and block the rest from the other eye.

